# Spalted Cyrpress



## rdabpenman (Jan 31, 2014)

Dressed up in a Vertex Click with gold plated components.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, applied 8 coats of Med CA, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Apparently as discussed on some other sites,there has been issues with the click button breaking off of the plastic click mechanism threads if the pen has been dropped.

I Inserted a round wood toothpick inside of the hollow plastic plunger section of the click mechanism to help reinforce the threads.
IMHO, if the plastic click mechanism plunger was made for solid plastic there wouldn't be an issue.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06774.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06777.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06781.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful work. Need you to send those my way so I can tell my wife I made them and she will think I'm the man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful blank and work.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Beautiful work. Need you to send those my way so I can tell my wife I made them and she will think I'm the man.


Tony, you are Da Man ! 

Sharp looking Pen Les ! Nice gloss but a warm look . Thanks for the heads up. Not sure if I have the clicker or twist?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Tony, you are Da Man !
> 
> Sharp looking Pen Les ! Nice gloss but a warm look . Thanks for the heads up. Not sure if I have the clicker or twist?


That's what Ilme and my wife thought tom and now we have baby Paxton


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 1, 2014)

Les, you never stop amazing me and giving me inspiration.


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Les, that blank is beautiful! Well done!


----------

